# 60Hz Monitor auf 120Hz+ übertakten - Wie? [Eizo FS-2333]



## Sembro (5. April 2015)

*60Hz Monitor auf 120Hz+ übertakten - Wie? [Eizo FS-2333]*

Hallo Leute,

ich besitze den Monitor Eizo Foris FS-2333 (Hardware aus der Signatur zu entnehmen) und hab eine 280X von Asus eingebaut im PC.
Der Monitor läuft mit 60Hz. Kann ich den auf irgendeine Art und Weise übertakten auf 120Hz+?
Es ist egal wenn dadurch die Garantie verloren geht, ich würde nur lieber diesen Monitor übertakten, anstatt mir einen Neuen kaufen zu müssen, da ich unbedingt mehr Hz haben möchte.
Ich würde lieber Übertakten, als Neu anschaffen, da der Monitor noch recht neu ist und ich bin auch völlig zufrieden, außer mit 60Hz.
Ich bin bei sowas sehr unerfahren und wollte mich erstmal schlau machen. Im Internet habe ich einige Sachen gefunden und auch versucht, jedoch kläglich versagt.
Jede Hilfe und jeder Beitrag ist erwünscht 

Gruß,

- Sembro


- EDIT -

Falls dies nicht möglich ist, werde ich wahrscheinlich diesen Monitor kaufen, nachdem ich meinen irgendwie verkauft bekommen habe
8461235 - 24" (60,96cm) Asus VG Serie VG248QE schwarz


----------



## sycron17 (5. April 2015)

*AW: 60Hz Monitor auf 120Hz+ übertakten - Wie? [Eizo FS-2333]*

Also es gibt optionen soviel ich weiss das man 75Hz bekommen kann, hab ich mal gelesen..jedoch bekommt man schlechtere bilder...aber auf 120Hz?ne da musst du dir ein 120Hz holen


----------



## Dragon AMD (5. April 2015)

*AW: 60Hz Monitor auf 120Hz+ übertakten - Wie? [Eizo FS-2333]*

Von 60hz auf 120hz übertakten wird wohl nicht möglich sein. Vielleicht auf 75hz.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (5. April 2015)

*AW: 60Hz Monitor auf 120Hz+ übertakten - Wie? [Eizo FS-2333]*

Meiner läuft perfekt mit 75Hz.

Für 120Hz musste wohl einen entsprechenden Monitor kaufen.


----------



## Sembro (5. April 2015)

*AW: 60Hz Monitor auf 120Hz+ übertakten - Wie? [Eizo FS-2333]*

Könnt ihr mir dann erklären wie ich es auf 75hz bringe, bitte?


----------



## Atent123 (5. April 2015)

*AW: 60Hz Monitor auf 120Hz+ übertakten - Wie? [Eizo FS-2333]*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Meiner läuft perfekt mit 75Hz.
> 
> Für 120Hz musste wohl einen entsprechenden Monitor kaufen.



Die Koreanischen Monitore lassen sich meist von 60 auf 120 Herz übertakten (IPS)


----------



## JoM79 (5. April 2015)

*AW: 60Hz Monitor auf 120Hz+ übertakten - Wie? [Eizo FS-2333]*

Wenn du 120Hz+ willst, dann kauf dir einen entsprechenden Monitor. 
Auch wenn du ihn übertaktest, wird die Reaktionszeit davon nicht kürzer.


----------



## buggs001 (5. April 2015)

*AW: 60Hz Monitor auf 120Hz+ übertakten - Wie? [Eizo FS-2333]*

Bei AMD weiß ich es jetzt nicht.
Bei nvidia legt man in der nvidia-Systemsteuerung, unter Auflösung ändern, ein neues Profil, mit mehr Hz an und wählt dieses danach aus.

Vielleicht hilft auch das:
Monitor "übertakten"


----------



## Sembro (6. April 2015)

*AW: 60Hz Monitor auf 120Hz+ übertakten - Wie? [Eizo FS-2333]*

Ich habe Folgendes probiert: Overclocking your monitor refresh rate - AMD GPU's - Guides and Tutorials - Linus Tech Tips
Leider erfolglos.. danach hatte ich nur noch'n Blackscreen und musste meinen Grafiktreiber komplett löschen und neu installieren.

Hat noch jemand einen Vorschlag wie ich auf 75Hz übertakte?


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. April 2015)

*AW: 60Hz Monitor auf 120Hz+ übertakten - Wie? [Eizo FS-2333]*



Sembro schrieb:


> Ich habe Folgendes probiert: Overclocking your monitor refresh rate - AMD GPU's - Guides and Tutorials - Linus Tech Tips
> Leider erfolglos.. danach hatte ich nur noch'n Blackscreen und musste meinen Grafiktreiber komplett löschen und neu installieren.
> 
> Hat noch jemand einen Vorschlag wie ich auf 75Hz übertakte?


Wenn das mit cru nicht geht dann hast du keine Chance mehr. Da hilft nur ein neuer Monitor.


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2015)

*AW: 60Hz Monitor auf 120Hz+ übertakten - Wie? [Eizo FS-2333]*

Mann kann nicht jeden Monitor übertakten und wenn man 120Hz+ will, sollte man sich halt auch 120Hz+ kaufen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. April 2015)

*AW: 60Hz Monitor auf 120Hz+ übertakten - Wie? [Eizo FS-2333]*



Sembro schrieb:


> Ich habe Folgendes probiert: Overclocking your monitor refresh rate - AMD GPU's - Guides and Tutorials - Linus Tech Tips
> Leider erfolglos.. danach hatte ich nur noch'n Blackscreen und musste meinen Grafiktreiber komplett löschen und neu installieren.
> 
> Hat noch jemand einen Vorschlag wie ich auf 75Hz übertakte?



Hats du wohl "reduced" Timings verwendet?
Und erstmal mit 70Hz anfangen und sich dann hochtasten.


----------

